# TB500 on SALE!!  $29.99 at Iron Mag Research - 8/19/17



## GYMnTONIC (Aug 19, 2017)

The TB500 at Iron Mag Research is back on Sale Today!!  $29.99 per unit and it normally is $49.99*.

There are 24 units IN STOCK as of 8/19/17 so grab them while they are at this price!

    Use code "WES15" at checkout and you get an additional 15% off.  Buy 3 of these and get 1 free*.  This means you can get 4 lab tested units, shipped to you for about $90 dollars!!!!





Not sure how long the sale lasts, but there are only 103 in stock , so this may go fast!!


*LINK TO BUY*
http://www.ironmagresearch.com/produ...ymosin-beta-4/











*BAC Water*

*Link to Buy*
http://www.ironmagresearch.com/produ...ostatic-water/


----------

